# Broken timing belt -- suggestions?



## mptreb (Jan 22, 2008)

The timing belt in my 98 A4 30v broke -- at about 40,000 miles since it was changed, so I'm not happy about that.

Had it towed to a shop, and they are quoting me obscene prices. Bent exhaust valves on both sides of the V, so R&R both heads, plus a timing belt job, etc.

I'm wondering if there's a less-obscenely-priced way of doing this. I've rebuilt engines, I replaced the transmission in this car; I'm not afraid of getting my hands dirty.

So -- what could I get away with?

Replace the heads -- anybody got a good used set? (Also, as an aside -- do heads from a 2.7t work?)

Or just replace the bent valves? Would that have messed up the valve guides? Would I then be looking at having to rebuild both cylinder heads?

TIA for suggestions or thoughts.


----------



## mptreb (Jan 22, 2008)

Other questions you might help out with:

Any estimate of the cost for rebuilding the heads if I take them to a machine shop?

Is there a respectable vendor for rebuilt heads? Any pitfalls to avoid?

Are head bolts a 1-time use item?

Other than gaskets and timing belt, anything else I should think about doing if I take this project on myself?

Again, the shop gave me an off-the-cuff estimate of more than the car is worth. I'm waiting for a more detailed estimate, but unless there's a cheaper way of doing it, it's just not worth fixing.

Another question: any offers on a rolling 98 A4 Q, 5-speed, new bilsteins, pads and rotors, and engine mounts last fall? 260k on the car; about 150 on the transmission. Located in Frankfort, KY.

Thanks again,
Matt


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

Drop a low-mileage motor in yourself; cheaper than paying the shop for this kind of work and probably quicker to swap than doing all the head work and t-belt on the current motor.


----------



## 32drewsalazar (Feb 20, 2018)

With a broken belt at the very least you would need to open up the timing belt cover and replace the belt you can check to see if you have compression loss in each cylinder after this step is complete. If you have no compression in any or multiple cylinders then your valve train might be damaged. In most belt drive over head cam blocks the valves rest closed, when the belt is not on (non interference) but I cannot say for sure if your valves didn't sustain any damage during the time the engine was still running after the belt broke. Audi VWs use a special tool to hold the cams in place while a timing belt is being installed I would be sure to buy rent or borrow one to put a new timing belt on. and go from there. I hope your valves didn't sustain any or much damage, let me know how it goes. I am selling a 2.8L 30V block if all else fails, let me know if you are interested.


----------

